# Medal Court Mounting Reimbursement after Release?



## rotrhed (14 Jan 2012)

I recently retired after 22+ years and no longer have access to the CANFORGENs to do some digging for the answer to my question.

Six months after my 22-year mark, but after my release, I received the bar to my CD.  I intend to have my full-size and minis remounted to encorporate the bar.  I know the minis are not eligible for reimbursement but the full-size are.  Does anyone know what the current CF/VAC policy is for former members and reimbursement?  Will the CF/VAC cover costs for remounting of an award earned while still on the clock, or am I SOL?  If so, how does one raise a claim?
Thanks.


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Jan 2012)

Someone smarter than me may have a more complete answer, but you may be eligible for reimbursement. The full size only... minis on your dime. I seem to recall there was a message about medals earned while serving but received after release.


----------



## Pusser (15 Jan 2012)

Keep in mind that the requirement to court mount medals is a *CF Dress Regulation* and is not a general requirement for the wearing of orders, decorations and medals.  In other words, the only reason the CF will pay to court mount them is because the CF wants them worn that way on your uniform.  Once you no longer wear a uniform, then I would think that the CF is no longer concerned.  The wearing of loose-mounted (swing-mounted) medals is still acceptable outside the CF.  I suspect that no reimbursement is available, but will wait until I have a chance to review the appropriate policies before making a definitive statement.


----------



## rotrhed (16 Jan 2012)

If anyone has a moment to give them a read, I believe 122/00 and 127/00 are the applicable CANFORGENs.

Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jan 2012)

bigzoomie said:
			
		

> 122/00





> UNCLASSIFIED
> CANFORGEN 122/00 ADMHRMIL 072 251300Z OCT 00
> 
> 
> ...








> 127/00





> UNCLASSIFIED
> CANFORGEN 127/00 ADM(MAT) 008 031505Z NOV 00
> 
> REFS: A. CANFORGEN 122/00 ADMHRMIL 072 251300Z OCT OO
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (16 Jan 2012)

bigzoomie said:
			
		

> If anyone has a moment to give them a read, I believe 122/00 and 127/00 are the applicable CANFORGENs.
> 
> Thanks.



Key phrase from 122/00 (emphasis added):



> I AM PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THAT EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY, _*CURRENT SERVING MEMBERS OF THE CF *_ WILL NO LONGER BE REQUIRED TO PAY FOR COURT MOUNTING MEDALS


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Jan 2012)

And after that in 2004...



> CANFORGEN 087/04 ADMHRMIL 043 211947Z JUN 04
> COURT MOUNTING OF MEDALS AT PUBLIC EXPENSE FOR RETIRED MEMBERS
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...


----------



## rotrhed (16 Jan 2012)

Wiser's Clap for 211RadOp!  Thanks for digging that one up!    

So that's clearly the policy, but it doesn't really spell out the 'how'.  I guess I'll give the AdminO at my last unit a ring and see if it's as simple as raising a CF52 with a copy of the receipt and this CANFORGEN attached as ref.


----------



## rotrhed (17 Jan 2012)

A quick follow up for anyone that's following this thread.

I called my last unit SOR and the Chief Clerk asked a few questions on my behalf.  The Cashier at the closest support base is very familiar with this kind of situation and has reimbursed court mounting costs for members who have been out as long as 2 years.  All that's required is a receipt and a signature to raise the CF52 and my unit will take care of it for me.  Easy as that.


----------

